# Where at?



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm in Dickinson, and somewhat new to the area. I have a bow, rigged up for bow fishing but haven't gone in several years. I do run a 17' v-bottom boat, but kinda wanting to find some place i can walk to and bow fish. Where would be the nearest creeks, canals, etc from Dickinson where I could bowfish, WITHOUT fishing in a polluted creek/river like the PCB/pesticide/chemical funk laden Trinity. Dickinson Bayou is also pretty nasty. Where can I go?


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Well you can call the Trinity whatever you want but if the fish can live in it then its not all that bad. We shoot LOTS of gar in the trinity. Every August we have a bowfishing tournament across the bay at Anahuac. But its NOT a good spot for wade fishing.
If I were you I would get that boat out and and hit every creek you can get your boat into. Thats where those shortnose gar are located. I have never bowfished east bay but heard of people chasing flounder in there. We have even shot flounder in the Trinity.


----------



## Shrimptail_Hunter (Dec 20, 2008)

Any creek in this area has some type of pollution your not going to escape that. Clear creak up by challenger 7 has gar but you would have to launch from walter hall park in league city and go up stream towards 45


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

The creeks and canal off of the diversionary canal are frequently loaded up with gar. You can launch in LaMarque and go towards the bay. The barge canal off of the ICW just past the entrance to Caranchua lake also tends to hold lots of gar.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Bird said:


> The creeks and canal off of the diversionary canal are frequently loaded up with gar. You can launch in LaMarque and go towards the bay. The barge canal off of the ICW just past the entrance to Caranchua lake also tends to hold lots of gar.


Looking at it on GoogleEarth, i assume you are talking about the small, dead end canal just on the south-west side of Carancahua Lake. That canal is kinda funny looking, doesn't look like there would be any reason for a barge to go up it. I'm not familiar with the diversionary canal. Where would be a boat launch in La Marque?


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

There is a barge way up in there that was sunk a long time ago. I just looked on Google myself, and the ramp is on 2nd street and its actually Hitchcock.


----------

